# Where to buy Apistos?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am looking to buy some GBR's or some Cockatoo cichlids, but I do not know what dealers produce healthy cichlids. I am looking for some wild genes if I can and hope to breed them.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Invertzfactory.com carries Apistogramma agassizii and Apistogramma macmasterii, and I imagine can get other species upon request depending on how many you want. All of their stock is wild-caught. I personally (regarding Apistos specifically) have purchased the A.macmasterii from them, and know someone who has gone with the A.agassizii, and they color up nicely in planted tanks, plus seem more than enthusiastic to breed for you once they realize that conditions and food are stable.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a guy in Oregon who regularly imports wild specimens and breeds many species of Apistos. Goes by the name ApistoDave.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.amazontropicalsonline.com/services.html

can't go wrong, speak with Chris.

Enjoy


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I've mail ordered fish twice from Chris. All were healthy and very well packaged!

He's a supporter and posts over @ the Apistogramma Forum:
http://forum.apistogramma.com/index.php


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Which apisto would you suggest for easy breeding and a community tank. I am looking at borelli, agassiz, and cacatuoides.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Cacatuoides is the classic beginner apisto. They are most forgiving of water conditions and should be the easiest to breed. They are also usually the easiest to find.

In soft water all 3 should do well. Breeding and raising the fry in a community tank isn't impossible but will be more difficult and you should expect fewer fry (or no fry) to make it to adulthood.

If your water is moderately hard, I would definitely recommend the cacatuoides. They readily live in moderately hard water and will give you the best chance to breed successfully. I have had borrelli in moderately hard water and they lived but did not thrive and they never spawned during the 1 to 2 years I kept them. An RO unit and soft water will increase your chances of success with the apistos.

If your water is hard or very hard, I would consider either getting an RO unit to get soft water or choose a different dwarf cichlid. There are several species that can live and breed in hard water, are good with plants, are good with other fish, and are easy to breed.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

My ph is 6.5 so I think that is soft enough.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe.

A low pH does not necessarily equal soft water. Water hardness is measured by kH and GH or TDS or conductivity.

If you are running CO2 that can acidify but not soften the water, and that is not the only cause of a low pH in hard water. 

It is worth checking if you want to successfully keep apistos.


----------

